# [Software] Noatun en KDE 4 [CERRADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Perdonen los moleste.

Instale Gentoo con Kde 4.3.5 de forma limpia, me encontre con varias sorpresas, entre ellas la ausencia de Noatun (mi despertador de hace años ya no existe)

Quisiera saber si existe alguna forma de compilarlo y poder utilizarlo.

Estuve leyendo en la pagina de Noatun, donde la ultima actividad fue en el 2005, y ya nadie esta con Noatun.

Agradezco de antemano y espero puedan ayudarme con esto.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sun Apr 25, 2010 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

usabas noatun como despertador/alarma?

usa kalarm, anda perfecto y es muy programable

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias Pelado, lo vi, aunque no me cierra del todo me gustaria saber si puedo poner Noatun, ademas me parece mejor que los demas reproductores (resumidos) que trae kde 4 por default

Mas tarde lo voy a poner en marcha el Kalarm.

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## i92guboj

No sigo la historia de noatun, pero según recuerdo el desarrollador (o mantenedor) de noatun decidió no portarlo a kde4. No hay forma de compilar noatun usando como base kde4. Para empezar, habría que portarlo de arts a phonon, de kdelibs/qt3 a kdelibs/qt4 y seguramente de dcop a dbus. Traducido al castellano de andar por casa: rehacerlo desde cero.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bueno quien se prende?? jaja.

Gracias a todos, algo de eso habia leido pero no queria tirar la toalla del Noatun todavia sin consultarlo en este foro grandioso.

Un saludo compatriotas y agredecido siempre con esta distro y sobre todo con uds.

----------

